# Yahoo Multi Gold For Yahoo Messenger 7 ,Is it available ???



## arnold (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello Friends, 
                     Can anyone please tell me, is there any new software to log in to multiple account of Yahoo Messenger from the same computer, that is something like Yahoo MultiGold . I am not interested in Trillian and other s/w like that as they don't generally has all the features of Yahoo Chat, which in my opinion is the best in the business .   

I have found that Yahoo Multi gold is no more functional with the latest version of Yahoo Messenger [Version 7]    

And, is there any way one can see if any YM user is signed in under "offline status" ?? Please reply if someone knows this ..     :roll:


----------



## Netjunkie (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I tried some softwares for Multiple logins but none of them are satisfactory.
Lets wait for the others to reply.

For identifying people in invisible mode, you can use Buddy Spy, the best i have used.
Get it here *www.buddy-spy.com/


----------



## arnold (Oct 11, 2005)

*Yahoo Messenger Multi Account Log in Wanted*

Thanks a lot NetJunkie. That's a very good tool that you have shared with all of us here .    

Still waiting for someone to  give us some ray of hope when it comes to logging in to multiple account in Yahoo Messenger 7! Something in conformation with  Yahoo Multi Gold 6.  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 11, 2005)

*Edit by Deep: File removed, contains virus*

multi yahoo 7 ^^


----------



## arnold (Oct 11, 2005)

Virus ,
          Thanks a lot for posting the 2 patchs of Yahoo Messenger .
But,I think those two are not very usefull . Firstly, Magic 6 [File obtained by Unzipping] is not at all executable . It shows an error .  

And , though Multi 7  shows that it successfull patches the YPager file of Yahoo Messenger, but in practice,nothing happens , and not at all logging in to Multiple Accounts of Yahoo Messenger simultaneoulsy .   

This is what I am getting. If somebody else gets a different result than this, please post it here .  

Otherwise , still waiting to hear from others who might be knowing how to log in to different accounts of Yahoo Messenger from the same Computer simultaneously .  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## the_moon (Oct 11, 2005)

*Edit by Deep: File removed, contains virus*

I tried to open the lnk above & as soon as the download window opens my AV software (NOD32) gives a warning that the application is a system virus!!!
Has anybody else too facing this?


----------



## arnold (Oct 11, 2005)

*Yahoo Multi 7 Really working*

Hello the_moon ,
                             I think there is a really a problem in the file :

*Edit by Deep: File removed, contains virus*

which was posted by Virus , but I found he removed it from the above post .   

But, nothing of such type was found in :

*Edit by Deep: File removed, contains virus*


 
I checked it with the latest version of AVG . 
Well, after trying for ome more time,I found that the above file which was shared by Virus ,is now working for me.    

So, thanks a lot Virus .


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 11, 2005)

it says its virus because the patch modifies yahoo registry entries so that u can multi login so its not virus....


----------



## godsownman (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the buddy spy tool Netjunkie.

I was always wanting something like this.

Regards.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 12, 2005)

the_moon said:
			
		

> *Edit by Deep: File removed, contains virus*
> 
> I tried to open the lnk above & as soon as the download window opens my AV software (NOD32) gives a warning that the application is a system virus!!!
> Has anybody else too facing this?





hey i think its magic ps 6 , if iam not mistyaken ur gonna loose ur passwords , hope it dosent work with the latest versions


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 13, 2005)

eureca_eureca said:
			
		

> hey i think its magic ps 6 , if iam not mistyaken ur gonna loose ur passwords , hope it dosent work with the latest versions



@ mods (who deleted the thread )

^^^ lol read that..i knew something of this kind may come up so i made that thread wch was deleted..

@eurica

its not mps...it is multi login patch for yahoo...


----------



## the_moon (Oct 13, 2005)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> it says its virus because the patch modifies yahoo registry entries so that u can multi login so its not virus....



SO what is it finally, a virus or as __virus__ says, It just tampers with the Y! registry entries & there's no threat to the system..
What is it guys finally?


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 13, 2005)

just google for yahoo multi login patch and c the results

*www.google.com/search?sourceid=nav...GLG:2005-41,GGLG:en&q=yahoo+multi+login+patch


----------



## yunus (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi All !

Trillian 3.1 is best chat client that supports AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo Messenger, and IRC  can be downloaded from *www.download.com/Trillian/3000-2150-10047473.html best its FREE !

Hope it work !  

Regards


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> Well I tried some softwares for Multiple logins but none of them are satisfactory.
> Lets wait for the others to reply.
> 
> For identifying people in invisible mode, you can use Buddy Spy, the best i have used.
> Get it here *www.buddy-spy.com/



hey netjunkie I downloaded the software but its giving me all cr@p results. I tried it on my friends account after informing them about it and they were co-operating but it just shows me the opposite.

Can you please share with the settings you have used.

Regards.


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 14, 2005)

yunus said:
			
		

> Hi All !
> 
> Trillian 3.1 is best chat client that supports AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo Messenger, and IRC  can be downloaded from *www.download.com/Trillian/3000-2150-10047473.html best its FREE !
> 
> ...



yup yunus, trillian is very good but thats not being discussed here 

@godsownman

i have been using this buddy spy for long never gave problem..but with the latest *beta* version going on its not working as it is suppose to.....for me as of now its not working but u may want to turn webcam and chatroom...*i re tested it b4 typing this line again it failed to check*


----------



## godsownman (Oct 14, 2005)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> yunus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot virus for your reply . What sort of errors do you get . I get the opposite answers if my frnd is online it shows me online but if he is invisible or offline it shows me offline.

I ahev got buddy spy 2.2.9 

Regards


----------



## Netjunkie (Oct 14, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> hey netjunkie I downloaded the software but its giving me all cr@p results. I tried it on my friends account after informing them about it and they were co-operating but it just shows me the opposite.
> 
> Can you please share with the settings you have used.
> 
> Regards.



I am using Buddy spy 2.2.9, I faced the same problem with the previous version, but this one is working perfectly fine. 
I unchecked the "Chat status" & "Webcam Status" in the scan options, but I dont feel this could be a reason. I tried it with all the default settings after seeing your post & it works fine for me.


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 15, 2005)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> godsownman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops!! then there  might be a problem with my pc..thx for the reply


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 15, 2005)

Here is another software I found which may help you. It supports latest Messenger.

*www.addict3d.org/index.php?page=downloadfile&ID=916

Direct Download link *download.softpedia.com/software/internet/im/Y!Multi%20Messenger-7.437.zip

1.4MB (Approx.)


----------

